# 11 skills Great-Grandparents had that you don't



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Kind of sounds they were living in the middle of TEOTWAWKI.

http://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/2014/05/13/skills-your-great-grandparents-had-that-you-dont/



> Our parents and grandparents may shake their heads every time we grab our smart phones to get turn-by-turn directions or calculate the tip. But when it comes to life skills, our great-grandparents have us all beat. Here are some skills our great-grandparents had 90 years ago that most of us don't.
> 
> 1. Courting
> While your parents and grandparents didn't have the option to ask someone out on a date via text message, it's highly likely that your great-grandparents didn't have the option of dating at all. Until well into the 1920s, modern dating didn't really exist. A gentleman would court a young lady by asking her or her parents for permission to call on the family. The potential couple would have a formal visit - with at least one parent chaperone present - and the man would leave a calling card. If the parents and young lady were impressed, he'd be invited back again and that would be the start of their romance.
> ...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

12. Financial Responsibility. 

Saving their hard earned money. Saving to buy things that they wanted versus using credit. Frugal spending. Focusing more on need than want.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I've done everything except numbers 1 and 8.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm with MMM, I've done everything except 1 and 8.

In grade school we had the ink wells in the desk and had cursive writing classes. I had to bring a fountain pen and dip it in the ink every few words. I always managed to get that ink all over my hands and clothes.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe on a different forum this would be a odd list ... But not here. (IMO)

Or maybe my/our Grandparents were a larger part of the picture/life ... For me it is a been there and done that.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Gawd, but you make me feel old! These are old fogey skills?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

When reading the O.P I was thinking the exact same thing, everything but 1 and 8. My great granparents probably would have answered the same way though (unless they had a penchant for making lace that I never heard about) Only a small part of my family ever did anything nearly as formal as "courting" in the sense mentioned, that was for the British and the aristocracy as far as they were concerned.

Now, there is a lot my great grandpa, and even my father and grandfather could do that I admire. The way they were with horses, having worked with them everyday of their life, was just amazing. Not only could they somehow read their minds but they could calm them or get them ready to work effortlessly. 

My great grandpa could also wander into the woods with an axe and handsaw and slap together a "barn" in no time, by himself. The way they could literally use nothing but a couple simple tools (that would last for decades) to build everything needed for a comfortable life is incredible to me (they didn't even need a nail). Not like some of these "experts" who spend their lives supposedly honing their craft only to need half a day to build some kind of half-assed pile of sticks, but to build something that can last a century with nothing but the sweat of your brow and to think of it as no big deal. It never ceases to amaze me what humans are capable of.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Is this #1?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry ... but NO!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

It was my only hope....

Then I've only done part of 2 and all of 4, 5, 6, 7.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You need to start at some point ...


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Only one I miss out on is 1. I learnt to hand make lace many years ago but found it boring so didn't keep at it. I do still make lace though but with an embroidery machine .


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> 12. Financial Responsibility.
> 
> Saving their hard earned money. Saving to buy things that they wanted versus using credit. Frugal spending. Focusing more on need than want.


As part of a life/history lesson I had my son "interview" his great-grandmother while he was in the 8th grade. She's 92 years old. He had to come up with a list of questions and tape record the "interview". I wanted him to learn about the Great Depression from someone who lived it.

One of his questions was "what one invention exists today that you wish was never invented."

Her answer came instantaneously and without a moment of thought.

"That's easy" she said. "The credit card".


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Courting is kind of fun. It's a form of diplomacy using skills of oratory and mannerisms. Courting is not pretentious and should only be used for a real relationship. Anything else is casual conversation. (My "heritage" and my faith we are also "emissaries"). 

Haggling and dickering and bartering...the only difference is money. Done the hunting and butchering and darning socks...sent letters by mail. Never did lace or baby diapers, which is why I am still single  .

I have used a fountain pen (father taught) but I will never learn to light a fire without matches.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

13. Faith in God!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

14. Patience.


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

Where would one go about finding info on darning a sock?


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I always darn socks by putting a light bulb in sock and hand darning (weaving thread in and out if itself and attaching it to other side of hole )


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

15. Integrity 
16. Morals
17. Hand shake meant something


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

myrtle55 said:


> I always darn socks by putting a light bulb in sock and hand darning (weaving thread in and out if itself and attaching it to other side of hole )


Same here.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

1. Courting-- nope

2. Hunting, Fishing, and Foraging--lots of fishing, but guns were something I was not schooled in as a child. I have done some target practice over the years, but have never hunted any animals.

3. Butchering--cleaned lots of chickens, helped process pigs and beef

4. Bartering--yep

5. Haggling--yep

6. Darning and mending--yep, light bulb for the socks, and lots of mending. Finally my daughter has stopped bringing me her friends mending.

7. Corresponding by mail--yep--I wrote lots of letters when I went to college and moved far away from home.

8. Making Lace--I could, but I am really not interested.

9. Lighting a Fire Without Matches--I haven't, and now I will practice because of this thread!

10. Diapering With Cloth--Yes, with my daughter! It is actually healthier for children, I believe.

11. Writing With a Fountain Pen--yes, I used to use the ones with ink cartridges, but also have one with nibs and bottles of ink in different colors. I have made cards with calligraphy, and have used the newer felt tip pens which dry up too quickly.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

they used make a "thing" called a darning egg. I still have my grandmother's glass one. it was well used looking at how scratched it is.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> 1. Courting-- nope
> 
> 2. Hunting, Fishing, and Foraging--lots of fishing, but guns were something I was not schooled in as a child. I have done some target practice over the years, but have never hunted any animals.
> 
> ...


came up old school drafting.... used ink pens that you filled with a drop or two of ink, then adjusted the nip width crossed fingers and drew a line. had to wait for the ink to dry then did the next line.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I've done everything except numbers 1 and 8.


1, 8, and 11 for me


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

myrtle55 said:


> I always darn socks by putting a light bulb in sock and hand darning (weaving thread in and out if itself and attaching it to other side of hole )


That's exactly how I learned it, too!


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

1. Courting
Nope. I was allowed to see who I wanted to see after 16. As long as I kept my grades up, paid for my car insurance and horses, and wasn't getting into trouble, dad pretty much gave me free rein. I was brought up right, and they figured I was making good decisions. 

2. Hunting, Fishing, and Foraging
All of the above  Though I wish my foraging skills were better. I pretty much only use ferns, mushrooms, leeks, local berries, and nettles in my regular cooking over the growing season. Wild game is a must around here. 

3. Butchering
Poultry, deer, rabbit, squirrel, goats. Attempted a hog. It came out ok, but we usually send them to a good butcher now. My blacksmit is Amish, he said he'd teach me the next time they butcher one. Really, I need a much bigger and better meat grinder to do large animals at home. 

4. Bartering
I embarass my husband sometimes... I once traded my old S10 for 6 goats, a couple dozen chickens, and $500... I've traded horses for saddles, eggs for free food at the local diner... I love to barter

5. Haggling
Always at flea markets and garage sales! This is a must  

6. Darning and mending
I am sadly lacking woefully with this. I can do very basic repairs, but that is it. 

7. Corresponding by mail
I used to once upon a time. A friend from a time share and Florida used to have a journal we sent back and forth. I still keep in touch with her, but through Facebook these days. I haven't bought stamps in ages. 

8. Making Lace
This goes along with sewing... Not sew good. Not sew good at all. 

9. Lighting a Fire Without Matches
Do lighters count? They aren't matches... The best I can say on this one is I know how to bank a fire for the night, and hopefully have coals to start another one the next morning. I have books that cover this subject, but haven't gotten around to practicing. It's on my winter to do list. 

10. Diapering With Cloth
I don't have children of my own, but my mother cloth diapered my sister and I to help make ends meet. My brother is 7 years behind me and had conventional diapers. Mom still has our old diapers. They have been repurposed into dust rags, but could still be used for their original purpose. 

11. Writing With a Fountain Pen
I lovethem, and do use one on occasion for Christmas cards.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Skills from the past.*

In my family the elders had many skill, the ladies especially could put to shame many men today just in taking care the homestead but if I was going to point to skills on the top of the many listed here I would point to the ability of the elders in solving issues without insulting anybody, the respect for all things related to nature, the ability of getting us kids to listen to stories from the past, and the respect a man should have for his woman.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

TheLazyL said:


> Kind of sounds they were living in the middle of TEOTWAWKI.
> 
> http://blogs.ancestry.com/cm/2014/05/13/skills-your-great-grandparents-had-that-you-dont/


 Would you believe I can do most of that? Courting and making lace, not so much.LOL


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

redhorse said:


> 4. Bartering
> I embarass my husband sometimes...


I would never be embarrassed, unless my wife were making trades that were clearly lopsided.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I would never be embarrassed, unless my wife were making trades that were clearly lopsided.


I make good trades, I think . The latest was a colt I bred here at home. I sold it last week to someone for $600 and a year supply of flea/tick prevention treatments for my two dogs and one cat.

Usually he just rolls his eyes and goes along with it. He has told me I'm nuts, and should just pay cash or take cash and be done with it. I'm all for a good deal, and both parties being satisfied with the transaction.


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll add another one....

Growing and storing herbs for medical uses...


----------



## Treedweller (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh dear! 
Except for leaving a calling card, in number 1, all for me. Not just over the hill, passed bottom land and strolling through the river flat land.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

All but 1 and 8 for me although I kind of made my own kind of lace with yarn.

My son is 21 and he's been taught and done all but 8



a courting candle is a great thing for telling the hours!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I think the most important thing our grandparents did was: 

1. They all grew their own food even in downtown LA. CA. 
2. They canned all of their food.
3. They did not eat processed food except for what they processed themselves. 

Both sets of Grandparents were taking care of themselves, as EBT cards did not exist..But that's another story.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

> 1. Courting
> While your parents and grandparents didn't have the option to ask someone out on a date via text message, it's highly likely that your great-grandparents didn't have the option of dating at all. Until well into the 1920s, modern dating didn't really exist. A gentleman would court a young lady by asking her or her parents for permission to call on the family. The potential couple would have a formal visit - with at least one parent chaperone present - and the man would leave a calling card. If the parents and young lady were impressed, he'd be invited back again and that would be the start of their romance.
> 
> My grandparents lived through the Depression. Their courting was my grandpa asking for my grandma's hand several times. After a handful of 'nos' from my great grandma my grandfather said that if she didn't say yes my great grandma could keep her. Grandma was a dental assistant and was helping the family financially.
> ...


I must ba ahead of the curve the author was using.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

I sometimes have to chuckle about the whole courting thing
The colonists practiced bundling, and somewhere around a third of all colonial brides were pregnant on their wedding day.
What OP describes is more of a Victorian-era urban practice
They may have given lip service to how its described in the OP but that's clearly not how things REALLY happened......


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

1 and 8.

Both my kids could process a rabbit or chicken when they were 6.


----------

